# Bartok Piano Voicings on Guitar



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

Found some Bartok piano voicing that translate over to the guitar from exploring his Piano sonata. Hope you enjoy!

If you're also interested, I've done chord videos on Ravel, Messiaen, Ives, Schoenberg and Scriabin

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz-voH7EJ1YM6T4znrj7Sx52OayXwuVXq


----------

